# Do you think this is a blocked milk duct?



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

My older Doe kidded 5 weeks ago with twins. She now has a round hard ball on one side of her teat up near her udder. She also has milk coming out of her when I milk up around her teat close to where her teat attaches to her udder. I hope you can tell from the pictures, I know they aren't very clear, sorry.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It could be. Have you put hot compresses on her and used perrermint oil and massaged it? 

That needs to happene at least three times a day to help break it up.

Is she sore at all when you milk her.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Keep trying the massages and compresses and milking her out.

I will say it looks some what one of my girls had. She ended up haveing chronic Pasteurella infection.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhhh, what is the Pasteurella infection? We have not drank her milk yet as I wanted to let the babies get a good start. Can that affect the kids?


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Also forgot to ask how you treat this. Pen-G?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would not jump there just yet. DO the massages and things first it migh just be a blocked Milk duct. 

I sold this doe and the people had tests run on the "milk" they were able to get out and that is what they said the results were.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

If I understood correctly you said milk is coming out near the lump? Do you know her history? It could be a teat spur that someone cut off.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

No the milk is not coming out by the milk. It's coming out actually on the other side of her teat from the lump. Thanks all for the help. I will be massaging with peppermint oil and doing hot packs. Come to think of it before the lump/s appeared, her udder down by her teat seemed congested. I should have known better and did the hot compresses and massage with peppermint oil then. ) :


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

It could be another "quarter". Plastic my favorite cow has 5 quarters and 4 teats with an extra canal and orifice at the top of the front right teat. We milk the 5th quarter as well when she's done. When you milk and rub, does it seem to get any change in texture? Plastic's quarter rubs down but at the end stays hard and round as big as a half dollar.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

looks like an extra teat to me, but is this her first freshning with you? seems like it would have shown up before now/


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, it is her first freshening with me. She is 7 yrs old so has had kids before. I bought her dry and the person I bought her from didn't mention this issue. I did try the hot compresses and massage with peppermint oil but it didn't change it all during the massage. I do know she is feeding her kids wonderfully as they are growing great. I will leave her and all her milk for her kids and not milk her. I don't know what to do with her though when her kids are weaned as she will not produce much and be able to be milked with that issue. ) : I have never sent one to auction and I get pretty attached to my goats. She sure raises some awesome babies though.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

My six year old Beep has lumps similar to that picture but all over her udder in variety of sizes. They have grown slowly for a while but they don't go down no matter what. I've come to the conclusion either they are malignant tumors or misshapen mammary tissue. The leaking milk may be a completely different issue. I had one doe that her kids were rough and put holes above her teats so milk leaked while I milked.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That looks like a underdeveloped spur teat...since it has milk coming from it it has a functioning orphus....a pain to milk since milk comes from it will make a mess...My Rosie, I think had a spur that the breeder snipped., she has a hole on the side of her udder..milk gets everywhere..we just wipe and dry often
Is this the only lump? does milk come from the main teat with no issues?..Messaging will be nice to be sure there is no congestion..but I think its just a teat that didnt fully developed..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

There is no need to cull her if you like her...just takes an extra step or two to keep her dry and clean during milking....


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

It does sound like a spur teat to me also (I've seen it more in boers) . If you have an experienced person that could take a look. If it is a spur teat and you're selling animals I would be sure to tell someone upfront that she has this. I bought a buck from someone and his sire was from well known lines. She happened to be looking while shaving my guys sire and found a spur teat. She called the 'well known' breeder to ask and inform them, they didn't notice it either. She decided she didn't want anymore bucks out of him bred w/ her farm name so we had to sell him as an unregistered family farm sire.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks. We have friends coming this afternoon that are very experienced. I did plan to have her look at it to see what she thinks. It has gotten worse I think and can hardly get any milk out of her. I think the babies can nurse it out though as I've watched them.


----------

